# Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need?



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Checked FAQ and its not listed








vw502 or vw 505?
Car has an APR chip with around 25000miles


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Not sure about the actual specs that are required. I have been using Castrol 0W30 European Formula all year round and it offers great protection in the coldest cold and the Highest Humid Heat. I used to use Mobil One 0W40 but it seems my car likes the Castrol 0W30 better since it runs smoother and gets a tad better gas mileage.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_Checked FAQ and its not listed








or vw 505?
Car has an APR chip with around 25000miles

vw502


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

You can run Castrol Synetec 0w-40 and be all set.....

Sean


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

5w-30
amsoil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

10w 30 or 10w 40 mobil 1


----------



## NJTT225 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mobil1 0w-40


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (NJTT225)*

^^ x2, 0w40 is awesome


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_^^ x2, 0w40 is awesome

If you like the Mobil 1 0W40 give the Castrol 0W30 a try it is a lot more Ultra Superliciously Awesome


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Or some guys swear by this stuff which is 502 and 505 Certified.
MOTUL 5W-40 OEM Specific Oils VW 505.01 502.00 505.00 
MOTUL 5W-40 OEM Specific Oils VW 505.01 502.00 505.00 Specially designed for cars which follow fixed oil drain intervals (15000 km in Europe) powered by Tdi, Turbo Diesel engines fitted with or without Unit Injector (Volkswagen PD), without Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) or gasoline engines. Suitable for any types of fuel : leaded, unleaded gasoline and diesel fuel.
APPROVALS VW 505 01 – 502 00 – 505 00 PERFORMANCE Meets FORD WSS M2C 917A requirements Official approvals of VW guarantee the quality of the product development and manufacturing process. Synthetic base stock provides outstanding lubrication properties in order to handle additional load on valve train due to unit injector actuation, minimizes friction and ensures resistance at high temperature observed in modern engines. Avoid wear on valve train in order to preserve engine performances. "Mid SAPS" technology for a better compatibility with last generation on catalytic converters. Anti-oxidation, Anti-wear, Anti-corrosion, Anti-foam properties.
Viscosity grade SAE J 300 5W-40 Density at 20°C (68°F) ASTM D1298 0.848 Viscosity at 100°C (212°F) ASTM D445 13.9 mm²/s Viscosity at 40°C (104°F) ASTM D445 84.9 mm²/s Viscosity index ASTM D2270 167 Pour point ASTM D97 <-36°C / <-33°F Flash point ASTM D92 215°C / 419°F TBN ASTM D 2896 7.4 mg KOH/g


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_5w-30
amsoil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AmsOil 0w-40 here


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

Amsoil 5w-40


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm going to give the castrol 0w-30 a go next oil change


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

mobile and amsoil


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_I'm going to give the castrol 0w-30 a go next oil change

Excellent Choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I switched from Mobil One 0-40 and never looked back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_mobile and amsoil









That's like Mixing Beer and Wine.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
That's like Mixing Beer and Wine.









Kinda depends on your perspective. I'd take a nice Surly Bender over Boone's Farm any day.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_mobile and amsoil









amsoil is so much better then mobile


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
amsoil is so much better then mobile 

Not really - in fact - you'll find no real differences between the top tier synthetic oils out there. Change em with a new filter every 5k and you'll be fine regardless of anything you read in the oil forum here or on Bob is the Oil Guy.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
Excellent Choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I switched from Mobil One 0-40 and never looked back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm running 0W-40 now... so- want to see if the 0W-30 runs smoother


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not really - in fact - you'll find no real differences between the top tier synthetic oils out there. Change em with a new filter every 5k and you'll be fine regardless of anything you read in the oil forum here or on Bob is the Oil Guy. 

no way. Say tests done and amsoil exceeded every other brand by far
acutally, the "first synthetic oil" they had to copyright that statement and when they did they had to go around to all the other oil companies and tell them that they were going to copyright that and say....we are going to market this and no one could say anything because there oil exceeded everyone elses. And this was not read for me anyway in the oil forum.
but hey....if you wanna run mobil one with a motor that is nortiours for sludge....go for it its ur motor not mine


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

The sludging was only in the early 058 blocks (late 90s Passat) and it was due to too little oil being used in the engines. I've always used Mobil 1, and plenty of hi-po cars use it from the factory (Corvette, Viper, AMG, Porsche) so it should be fine in my 225hp monster







Amsoil may be "better" but I don't want to have to worry about mail-ordering my oil. As long as you use proper weight, synthetic oil and change every 4k-5k you'll be fine.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
no way. Say tests done and amsoil exceeded every other brand by far
acutally, the "first synthetic oil" they had to copyright that statement and when they did they had to go around to all the other oil companies and tell them that they were going to copyright that and say....we are going to market this and no one could say anything because there oil exceeded everyone elses. And this was not read for me anyway in the oil forum.
but hey....if you wanna run mobil one with a motor that is nortiours for sludge....go for it its ur motor not mine


Blah blah blah blah blah








I've run Mobil 1 for over 500k miles combined in all my 1.8t's. None had sludge isssues, burned any oil and all had like new compression when sold - except my current motor which has 94k on it and has seen 22 track days where oil temps often exceed 270 degrees. I rarely if ever put any oil in between 5k changes. 
You can believe any test you want - because in the end - the true test is how well your motor holds up over time - 100k, 200k, 300k etc. Mine have all held up fine running Mobil 1. 
Let me repeat myself - any top tier oil changed every 5k with a filter will be fine.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The sludging was only in the early 058 blocks (late 90s Passat) and it was due to too little oil being used in the engines. I've always used Mobil 1, and plenty of hi-po cars use it from the factory (Corvette, Viper, AMG, Porsche) so it should be fine in my 225hp monster







Amsoil may be "better" but I don't want to have to worry about mail-ordering my oil. As long as you use proper weight, synthetic oil and change every 4k-5k you'll be fine. 

I totally agree. There are soooo many claims of what motor oil is The Absolute BEST and I am sure Amsoil is among them. But any of the Top Oils out there will do GREAT if changed at least every 5k miles. Most Oils will actually last 10-15k but I won't go that long no matter what Miracle Oil. I change mine between 4-5k and use the OEM Filter or if I don't have one than I use the Mobil One or K&N Oil filter. 
And so true about the early 1.8T engines. Most people are under the misconception that "ALL" the 1.8T engines suffered from this dreaded sludge problem but that isn't tru. Only certain 90's models were effected. A girl friend of mine back then had a 98 Passat and she never hardly changed the oil and when I checked it and unscrewed the filler hole there was a 2 inch layer of caked on sludge that resembled dark Cake icing and had nothing to do with oil. I dumped in some "Seafoam" and ran that through the motor then drained and flushed it again with some GTX oil and then filled it with some 5W 30 Mobil One. After that the car ran great and she never had any issues. Neglect is the worst enemy not the oil. Any car will suffer if not looked after.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The sludging was only in the early 058 blocks (late 90s Passat) and it was due to too little oil being used in the engines. I've always used Mobil 1, and plenty of hi-po cars use it from the factory (Corvette, Viper, AMG, Porsche) so it should be fine in my 225hp monster







Amsoil may be "better" but I don't want to have to worry about mail-ordering my oil. As long as you use proper weight, synthetic oil and change every 4k-5k you'll be fine. 

thats cool....i dont have to mail order anything. There are plenty of shops by me that sell it, so thats not an issue for me. But hey everyone has an opinion and I just choose to use what I want to use. But from my experience with it, it has made a difference in several of my vehicles (not only VW).


_Modified by Minibabe at 7:04 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

No and thats cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wish I had more choices oil-wise, its either Mobil 1 or Valvoline blend


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thats cool....i dont have to mail order anything. There are plenty of shops by me that sell it, so thats not an issue for me.
_Modified by Minibabe at 7:04 AM 7-15-2009_

Same here. The NAPA stores around here carry AmsOil...and I misspoke earlier, I am running AmsOil 5w-40 European Formula.


----------



## 8v_cabrio (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? ( XXX 1.8T)*

How much oil does the 225 take??
..my Bentley is on order..i know, i know
thanks


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? (8v_cabrio)*

4.8 quarts. When changing oil and filter - refill with 4.5 quarts and then run and then recheck and top off.


----------



## 8v_cabrio (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? ( XXX 1.8T)*

thanks


----------



## Boar55 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Is mobil 1 0w30 just as good to use as castrol 0w30 instead of the mobil 1 0w40? I found mobil 1 0w30 wanted to give it a shot just wanted to make sure it was safe


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? (Boar55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boar55* »_Is mobil 1 0w30 just as good to use as castrol 0w30 instead of the mobil 1 0w40? I found mobil 1 0w30 wanted to give it a shot just wanted to make sure it was safe

I ran 5-30 in my TT for years - don't think 0-30 would be a problem - unless you are running on track or in a hot climate.


----------



## Boar55 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? ([email protected])*

is there any dif. between the castrol and the mobil 1 0w30 cause they are the same weight?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which VW Oil Spec Do 225 TT's Need? (Boar55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boar55* »_is there any dif. between the castrol and the mobil 1 0w30 cause they are the same weight?

Not sure of the specific differences but i'm sure there are. They are both good oils.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Are the 225 engines prone to burning oil? Just bought mine about a week ago, and it owner had the oil changed at ~59k and by 60,500 it burned off like a qt. of oil. I had an AWP motor in my mk4 Jetta and it never burned ANY oil between changes. Do the AMU engines tend to do this?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Are the 225 engines prone to burning oil? Just bought mine about a week ago, and it owner had the oil changed at ~59k and by 60,500 it burned off like a qt. of oil. I had an AWP motor in my mk4 Jetta and it never burned ANY oil between changes. Do the AMU engines tend to do this?

That's a lot of burn off.
Sure you don't have a slow leak somewhere??


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been checking for leaks and I can't seem to find anything. The bay looks really clean, and I have yet to find any oil spots after leaving the car parked for a while. I've heard a few people tell me these burn oil, but I never had that issue with my AWP motor, so I was just a little concerned


----------



## Boar55 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Has anyone used mobil 1 0w30 before any likes or dislikes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Boar55)*

Just put some it, its smoother when cold, comes up to temp nicely, and seems to be better than 0w40...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (Boar55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boar55* »_Has anyone used mobil 1 0w30 before any likes or dislikes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haven't used the Mobil 1 0W30 but I am using the Castrol 0W30 European Formula all year round. Been running Mobil 0W40 but my car runs smoother on the Castrol 0W30. It's a lot of peoples Oil of Choice. Not only in Audi's but a lot of BMW and Corvette and other Auto Clubs swear by it. All I know it makes my car run great and that's all that matters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_I've been checking for leaks and I can't seem to find anything. The bay looks really clean, and I have yet to find any oil spots after leaving the car parked for a while. I've heard a few people tell me these burn oil, but I never had that issue with my AWP motor, so I was just a little concerned

I have an ATC engine with 115k on the clock and it doesn't burn any oil at all.
AmsOil Euro formula here.
My daughter's 2.0 Bug burns it like it's going out of style, though.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_

My daughter's 2.0 Bug burns it like it's going out of style, though. 
 That's because she probably has one of the 2.0's where the oil rings were installed upside down at the factory.


----------



## qua_TT_ro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have used mobil 1 0w-40 in the past and would constanly hear lifters sticking so i recently switched to castrol syntec 5w-40 and i have to say the engine runs much smoother with no sticky lifters


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ That's because she probably has one of the 2.0's where the oil rings were installed upside down at the factory. 

Seriously?? It's a 99 Bug.
ANy recourse about this?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Seriously?? It's a 99 Bug.
ANy recourse about this?

Yup 99 was one of the years. I honestly don't know the recourse - might check the bug forum.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*GC 0W-30*

I recently posted my opinion of Castrol 0W-30 European Formula (aka German Castrol) here. This is my NBO (new best oil).


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yup 99 was one of the years. I honestly don't know the recourse - might check the bug forum.

Looks like jumping through flaming hoops for the dealer is one option. I'm going to go with option #2: Thicker oil for the Bug.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Looks like jumping through flaming hoops for the dealer is one option. I'm going to go with option #2: Thicker oil for the Bug.

Try Some stuff called Restore. I used it on one of my older cars and it did stop Oil Burning for a long time. It comes in 4 Cyl, 6 and 8 cyl formula. It should help a bit. Other than that try using some of the 10W40 or even 20W50 Oil for Older Cars. That might do the trick


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

I own a full service VW/Audi shop and we use castrol Sytec or Mobil-1 10-30W or 10-40W in all he turbo cars.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ I own a full service VW/Audi shop and we use castrol Sytec or Mobil-1 10-30W or 10-40W in all he turbo cars.

Why would you do that unless the oil is approved? Why would you put your business at risk?







Using an approved oil is always the safe course of action. I do not believe either of those oils are approved. Are they?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

You are kidding right?Some of you take EVERYTHING VAG says as "Gospel"..........let me guess,you also follow THEIR recommended 10,000 mile oil change intervals and 90K timing belt replacement/inspection as well?
Do you have faith in the engineers that deigned all the crappy plastic parts that give our cars a bad reputation?
Trust me,a BIG % of VW/Audi owners accross America go to "Jiffy Lube" type places.......what oil do you think THEY use?
BTW Castrol Syntec is what VW uses and Mobil-1 is OEM oil for Mercedes and Ferrari,so I think our little VW/Audis are just fine with it.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I wanted to add,in Hawaii we have 80 degree temps year round',and the "0-30W" VW dealer uses burns a quart every 1500-2000 miles.......I put in the 10-30 or 10-40,and oil consumption is reduced to less than half that not to mention the engine lifters/mechanical noise being reduced as well.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I simply was questioning your choice, as a businessman, to intentionally use oil not specifically approved by the manufacturer. I would think, since the oil is the same price and therefore not a cost consideration, you would use a sufficiently equivalent weight oil that meets the requirements. But, since you are in a tropical climate, perhaps your 10W never gets viscous enough to matter. But you should keep in mind that there are others on this board in cooler climes that cannot and should not use a more viscous oil in colder weather. Not all of us live in Hawaii.
And, FWIW, I do trust the VW/Audi engineers to do their best and recognize not everything is done perfectly all the time.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Being in this industry,I see so many "wrongs" commited by VW/Audi as a manufacturer it is ridiculous.
The 1.8T sludge problem is one,"cured" by using a "bigger" oil filter








The coil pack issue is another,STILL going on with the Mk5 gen cars.
How about the failing ABS modules on the early 2000 VW/Audis?
Anyone remember the CVT trans that craps out regularly and costs 11k to replace?
How about the plastic water pump impellers?
Plastic cooling flanges anybody?
Anybody have a coolant temp sensor go bad?
How about a MAF?
I trust my 15 years of VW/Audi repair/tuning/service experience when it comes to oil......

_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 4:52 PM 10-14-2009_


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 4:53 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

OK, you made your point.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Haha,word..........BTW I remember you,this is SILVERADO from the FI forum back in the day.......I remember when you did the first page on your Neuspeed supercharger!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

9 years and counting. I can't believe it. I was a younger man back then. The Surgeon General should slap a sticker on the side of VWs and Audis warning that they may be addicting.


----------

